# Beware the pantsless bomber!



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

So as I'm heading out to pick up baby girl from work I noticed the mail lady delivering packages faster than normal today. Feeling concerned I send lady Huggins out to the mailbox and she comes back frantic screaming "the mailbox, the mailbox!" To my surprise, I find a nice selection of cigars instead of some peach cobbler that I was expecting from @zcziggy.

Thanks a bunch Joe!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Lots of good stuff there.
Nice one!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! 👍👍👍👍


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good hit. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

pantsless???...i will never send you peach cobbler again. wait...i did not :grin2:
enjoy the sticks man, not fancy but better than gurkhas and gas station cigars


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

@zcziggy is getting Dangerous :vs_OMG:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done zig


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> pantsless???...i will never send you peach cobbler again. wait...i did not :grin2:
> 
> enjoy the sticks man, not fancy but better than gurkhas and gas station cigars


Ziggy never wore pants. And I'll be giving these guys the treatment soon enough, thanks again brother!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

The Zigmeister takes no prisoners!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice whooping @zcziggy, Luv to see how a lot of our Noobs are evolving!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job there @zcziggy. That looks like some damn good peach cobbler. @Ren Huggins the plum tree is producing lots of plums shall I send you a plum tort? 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Hahaha peach cobbler, that’s awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

kacey said:


> Good job there @zcziggy. That looks like some damn good peach cobbler. @Ren Huggins the plum tree is producing lots of plums shall I send you a plum tort?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hey I love plums!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> Hey I love plums!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


PM me your address. I will send ya a nice tasty treat.
We just accepted the builders counter offer.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

kacey said:


> PM me your address. I will send ya a nice tasty treat.
> We just accepted the builders counter offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 @Ren Huggins remember that bomb squad armored suit i told you about? better get it :vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

kacey said:


> PM me your address. I will send ya a nice tasty treat.
> We just accepted the builders counter offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice!!! congrats on the new house :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Bigjohn said:


> Hahaha peach cobbler, that's awesome!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a Georgia thing....everywhere you go they stick that peach cobbler in your face...and is so damn good you can't say no:smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

kacey said:


> PM me your address. I will send ya a nice tasty treat.
> We just accepted the builders counter offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Did I just walk into something I didn't think I was walking into?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> Did I just walk into something I didn't think I was walking into?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


ya think???


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> ya think???


That is sooo me!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> ya think???


ROFLMAO

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> it's a Georgia thing....everywhere you go they stick that peach cobbler in your face...and is so damn good you can't say no:smile2:


Been there.
Lived in NOLA for three years.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

you gain weight just by passing through GA on I-95


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> it's a Georgia thing....everywhere you go they stick that peach cobbler in your face...and is so damn good you can't say no:smile2:


I am from north Florida so I can certainly relate, it was hilarious in context lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Bigjohn said:


> I am from north Florida so I can certainly relate, it was hilarious in context lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no such thing as north florida....that's just south georgia :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Peach cobbler.....that's so much more stealthy than extra Bovedas..

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------

